# iPad Air (1) synchronisation photos



## Eddy Plantana (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voilà, je possède  un iPhone 4 et un iPad Air (première génération) depuis peu.

iPad Air est sous IOS 8.1.2 
iPhone 4 est sous 7.1.2

Lorsque je prends des photos avec l'iPhone 4, je ne les retrouve pas sur l'iPad Air.

Sur l'Iphone 4, iCloud / Photos / Mon flux de photos est Activé
Sur l'Ipad Air, iCloud / Photos / Photothèque iCloud (bêta) est Activé

Avant je possédais un iPad (1) est tout ce faisait simplement à présent ce n'est plus le cas.

Est ce du à une incompatibilité entre l'IOS7 et l'IOS8 ?
Ou bien ai je un réglage ou quelque chose à faire ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## RubenF (28 Décembre 2014)

Je crois qu'il y à une couil.. entre Mon Flux de Photos et Photothèque Beta.. à confirmer.. Mais je pense que ça viens de là..


----------



## adixya (29 Décembre 2014)

Pour avoir le flux de photo (qui est totalement indépendant de la photothèque) sur l'iPad, il faudrait aussi l'activer sur l'iPad en plus de la photothèque. Est ce que c'est le cas chez toi ?

Mais le flux de photo est vraiment une solution peu satisfaisante : il ne stocke que des versions réduites des photos, et ce pendant 30 jours uniquement...


----------



## Eddy Plantana (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Oui Mon flux de photos est bien Activé sur l'iPad est cela ne change rien


----------

